# PETA blasts the survivor



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

of a BEAR attack - GOD save us all !!! PETA VVill NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe they can go play with bears. 8)


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I only dislike 3 things.
PETA , PETA and PEAS
Dam I hate Peas, but they are 3rd on the list..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4D1godY4vI

Penn and Teller did a Bullsh*t episode on PETA. Don't know why many of us hate PETA? 

Watch this episode above for an insight into the People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.

And another organization with a nice name: The Humane Society of the United States is a close second.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/humane-society-of-united-states.html

NEVER GIVE A CENT TO THESE TWO ORGANIZATIONS. 

Help your local rescue organizations and animal shelters with your generosity and caring. They are the angels that walk among us mere mortals.

Christmas is a time for giving. Just give to those places that do good with your donation.

RBD


----------

